# Topics > Smart home > Unclassified home smart things >  Prizm, learning music player, Paris, France

## Airicist

youtube.com/@prizmthemusicbrain6651

facebook.com/meetprizm

twitter.com/meetprizm

linkedin.com/company/prizm-corp

"Prizm - Turn your speakers into a learning music player" on Kickstarter

Co-founder - Olivier Roberdet

Co-founder - Arthur Eberhardt

----------


## Airicist

Prizm Kickstarter video 

Published on Oct 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

PRIZM hands-on: an awesome-looking learning music player 

Published on Jan 14, 2015




> Ever wish your music player learned your music preferences? PRIZM is a smart device that knows what kind of music you like, as well as preferences of those who live with you.

----------

